# السلام عليكم يامهندسين



## خالد 222 (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته  

اريد ان اسالكم عن قسم هندسة الطيران في جامعة حلب
وقسم هندسة الطيران في جامعة القاهرة 
هل استطيع ان التحق باحدى هاتين الجامعتين رغم ان تقديري العام في الثانوية العام جيد جدا 
وليس انا بسوري ولامصري .
(ان كنت لااستطيع الالتحاق , فهل استطع الالتحاق برسوم سنوي وكم هذه الرسوم اذا كان يتم الالحاق
برسوم سنوي )

ارجوا الافادة وفقني الله واياكم .


----------



## خالد 222 (28 مايو 2006)

ياجماعة وينكم 
ارجوواااااااااااااا المساعدة


----------



## خالد 222 (29 مايو 2006)

معقولة ماحد عندة اي خلفية 
ياناااااااااس مكن تساعدوني وين المهندسين وين الاخ جاسر


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

تريس يا أخي ماحدش لسا شاف الموضوع 
بالنسبه لمصر فا الدراسه بجامعة القاهره صعب الالتحاق بها 
لاكن من السهل الالتحاق بأكادمية الطيران المدني بمطار امبابه 
كليه هندسة وتكنولجيا الطيران 
وهيا برسوم سنويه 
لاكن لا اعرف لغير المصريين كم تكون المصاريف 
اظن بتكون في حدود 30 الف جنيه مصري في العام او اكثر 
لاكن مش اكيد بس الي اقدر اقوله لك ان حقيقي الدراسه في هندسه وتكنولجيا الطيران بامبابه صعبه صعبه صعبه 
مش سهله نهائي 
والله الموفق 
بالنسبه لهندسة طيران حلب افضل من يفيدك فيها هو الاخ العزيز (( بارود سعد )) 
ان لم يحضر عن قريب سوف اتصل به ليرد علي استفسارك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 مايو 2006)

كتر خيرك مهندس علي المعلومات دي بس معهد هندسه الطيران الفلوس اللي بتندفع هي هي سواء كان من بلد عربيه او غير ذلك


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

لا ما اظنش يا وليد 
لاكن مهم ايضا اننا نتأكد 
أرجوا لو امكن ان تؤكد لنا الكلام عند ذهابك للامتحان القادم 
ان تسئل في الحسابات كي نتأكد فقط لأفادة الطلبه القادمين 
هذا لو أمكن فقط


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 مايو 2006)

ممكن يكون كلامك صح بس انا ليه صديق من الكويت وقاعد في مصر وبيدفع زينا وما فيش مشاكل


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

خلاص علي خيرة الله 
مش هاعارضك يا وليد 

يبقي توكل علي الله يا خالد 
صلي لله صلاة استخاره 
وربك العمين باذن الله


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 مايو 2006)

تكرم علي ذوقك وكلنا هنا في خدمه بعض


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 مايو 2006)

والمنتدي هو مكان يتجمع فيه الاعضاء لتبادل الخيرات وهو معناه المنفعه المتبادله


----------



## خالد 222 (30 مايو 2006)

الاخ مهندس طيار والاخ مهندس وليد سمير
شكرا جدا لتعاونكم معاي 
وربنا يوفقكم ........

بس انت متاكد من هالرسوم يامهندس طيار 
وهل الدراسة في المعهد باللغة الانجليزية ام انجليزي وعربي 
وبماذا تنصحني يامهندس طيار الدراسة مصر او سوريا 
وياريت اذا قدرت تزيدني على معلومات عن هندسة الطيران في سوريا
مع الرغم اني سمعت انه يوجد في سوريا (على مااظن) الجامعة العربية الامريكية للتكنولوجيا ويوجد فيها التخصص المطلوب ...

انتظر ردك ......
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي للجميع.


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 مايو 2006)

تكرم بس علي فكره الدراسه باللغه الانجليزيه في معهد هندسه الطيران بمصر والمصاريف حوالي 7 الاف جنيه مصري


----------



## مهندس طيار (30 مايو 2006)

العفو اخي العزيز خالد 
بالنسبه للدراسه فهي كلها باللغه الانجليزيه مقرنة بشرح باللغة العربيه 
لاكن الامتحانات وكل شئ باللغة الانجليزيه وارد ان اطم~نك ان ده سهل جداااااااااااااااا ما تستصعبوش 
يا ريتها علي قد الانجليزي كانت مشكلها حليناها هههههههههههههههههههههه
بالنسبه للدراسه بمصر او سوريا 
انا لن انقص من مقدار هندسة طيران سوريا شيئا فهي تستحق كل التقدير والاحترام ويكفي ان لي صديق بها حقا افتخر انه صديق لي 
لاكن هندسة طيران سوريا لم يتخرج منها سوي دفعه واحده فقط 
لاكن مصر بها هندسة الطيران منذ اكثر من نصف قرن من الزمان 
بالاضافه لوجود الطيران بها لما يقرب من قرن ( منذ عام 1930 ) 
الدراسه في سوريا المشكلة الرئيسيه من وجهة نظري هيا انها كلها باللغه العربيه 
مما يجعل معظم الطلبه مبلبلين ومشوشين في المعلومه ما بين المصطلح بالعربي والانجليزي 
فا دراسة المعلومه بالانجليزي تتيح لك البحث عنها علي اي موقع علي الانترنت بسهوله 
لاكن انا حتي هذه اللحظه يوجد الكثير من المصطلحات لا اعرف معانا بالعربي
((((((((((((( كل هذا الكلام يعبر عن وجهة نظري الشخصيه ولا يعتبر نقدا لهندسة طيران سوريا ))))))))
انصحك بان تأخذها من مصر .............
نصيحه ليس من ورائها سوي مصلحتك ويشهد الله علي ما اقول 
وبالله التوفيق 
لاكن بجد بجد بجد للمره الالف للمره المليون 
الدراسه صعبه بجد بجد 
مش لعب عيال .......... ومش عايز اعقدك لاكنها صعبه حقا وتتطلب منك دراسه لمدة خمس سنوات متواصله (((((( مافيش اجازات ))))))) 
اذا اردت ان تكون علي مستوي عالي يجب ان تعلم ان الاجازه تكون في دراسة كرسات اخري 
يعني لا تفكر في اي اجازه


----------



## خالد 222 (31 مايو 2006)

الف شكر على ردك يامهندس وليد سمير وربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير 
واشكرك شكر خااااااااااص يامهندس طيار على تعاونك معاي
وادعوا الله ان يوفقك يامهندس طيار لما فيه الخير لك وتمنياتي لك بالنجااااااااح الدائم 
ولكن متى ستبدأ التسجيل في معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران يامهندس طيار ومتى ستبدا الدراسة
مع انك خوفتني منها شوي ههههههه لاني iam not speak english very will 
رغم اني احس ان الدراسة في سوريا اسهل من مصروايضا شهائدها معتمدة 
لكن سافكر في كلامك القيم بعد استخير الله عز وجل .
اكرر شكري لكم وتحيااااااااااااااااااااااااتي.


----------



## مهندس طيار (31 مايو 2006)

كلنا اخوه وثق تماما ان اي منا لو كان مكاني لساعدك اكثر مما افعل 
هذا واجبنا نحو بعض 
بالنسبه للتسجيل سوف يبدأ من بعد ظهور نتيجة الثانويه العامه 
اما بالنسبه للدراسه فهي علي الاغلب تتراوح ما بين الاسبوع الثاني والثالث من شهر سبتمبر 
لا تخاف باذن الله الدراسه سهله لاكنها تريد منك مجهود واراده لانها تصنع منك رجل 
وصناعة الرجال صعبه جدا هذه الايام 
الانجليزي ثق تماما انه مش مشكله وعلي ضمانتي يا عم هههههههههههههههههه
مهما كان مستواك سوف يرتقي تدريجيا مع الدراسه بالمعهد 
بالنسبه للدراسه بسوريا اسهل من مصر فهي ليست بالسهوله ........ أرجوا ان تقارن جيدا بين الكليتين كي لا تعتقد انك تسرعت 
وكما قلنا سويا الاستخاره الحل الذي يريح القلوب


----------



## خالد 222 (1 يونيو 2006)

الاخ مهندس طيار الله يعطيك الف الف عافية 
وعلمت انك تخرجت من معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران عام 2005 
وناوي انك تكمل دراسة الطيران ادعوا الله ان يحقق مبتغاك ويوفقك في العمل بعد الدراسة .
واريد ان اخبرك بانني علمت منك عن الدراسة في معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران 
ولكن ساسالك اخر سؤال ايضا وياريت اكون ماثقلت عليك ماهي شروط االاتحاق بجامعة حلب 
قسم هندسة طيران رغم انني ليس سوري وهل سيسمحون لي باالاتحاق اليها لو فكرت بذالك 
رغم ان تقديري العام في الثانوية العامة جيد جدا حتى لو كان ذالك برسوم سنوي لو كان الاجابة بان استطيع الالتحاق فكم هذه الرسوم ومتى التسجيل 
اخى العزيز مهندس طيار اتمنى عن جد مااكون ثقلت عليك ولك جزيل الشكر 
وتاكد تماما انني اخذ بكلامك في عين الاعتبار
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي ......


----------



## مهندس طيار (1 يونيو 2006)

يحزني كثيرا ان تعتقد انك قد اثقلت علي وذلك لاني اريد حقا ان اساعدك وان يجزيني الله خيرا عنك 
لذلك سوف اسئل لك اخي العزيز سعد بارود وسوف اطلب منه ان يدخل ويجاوب لك علي اسئلتك بنفسه 
فهو من هندسة حلب


----------



## barood (1 يونيو 2006)

*ألتسجيل في جامعة حلب*

أهلا أخي الكريم

التسجيل في الجامعة غير محصور بالسوريين
لكنه غير مجاني لغير السوريين
http://www.alepuniv.shern.net/
هذا هو موقع جامعة حلب الرسمي
تحقق من الرسوم وأنا أسأل لك بشكل شخصي في الجامعة

للتواصل:
barood_saad * hotmail .com
barood_saad * yahoo .com
barood.saad * gmail .com
barood_saad * arabiceng.com


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (1 يونيو 2006)

يا شباب لو عايزين تسالوا عن حاجه قلولى انا ممكن اسالكم انا فى هندسه طيران بمصر-مطار امبابه - وفى امتحانات دلوقتى بس باروح امتحن يوم التنين و الحميس 
انا فى الخدمه


----------



## خالد 222 (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله الف خير 
وهذا ا ي م ل ي يااخ بارود انا ضفت ا ي م ي ل ك 
عندي بس باقي الموافقة من عندك
hawak_a_k 

وتحياااااااااااااتي لاخي العزيز مهندس طيار


----------



## مهندس طيار (3 يونيو 2006)

أتمني ان اكون قد استطعت ان افيدك علي دقر المستطاع اخي خالد 
وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير لك وللمسلمين جميعا


----------



## خالد 222 (9 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي وعزيزي مهندس طيار الي الان لما تصني اجابة عن هندسة الطيران في سوريا
اتفقنا انا واخ سعد في الاي م ي ل انه يرد على سؤالي والى الان لما القى الاجابة 
ارجوا منك يااخ مهندس طيار ان تسال الاخ سعد وترد على سؤالي وتكون الاجابة هنا وليس على 
ا ي م ي ل ي 
سؤالي ماشروط الالتحاق الي جامعة حلب قسم هندسة الطيران للطالب اليمني 
وكم رسوم الدراسة في السنه (تقديري العام في الثانوية العامة جيد جدا )
ومتى ستبدأ التسجيل
ارجوا ن اكون ماازعجتك اخ مهندس طيار 
وتحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي


----------



## مهندس طيار (9 يونيو 2006)

جاري الاتصال بالاخ سعد وسوف يرد عليك في القريب العاجل


----------



## خالد 222 (9 يونيو 2006)

الله يوفقك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
يااخ مهندس طيار


----------

